# Favorite/Wanted Modern Handgun



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

So post up pics if ya have them, if not just state what your favoriate handgun is or one that you want real bad. (KEEP IT MODERN, NOT ANTIQUES OR COLLECTABLES) I sold my handgun but I really would like to buy the Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan .454 Casull for my next one. If you've seen the movie "Driver" wth "The Rock" Dwayne Johnson in it you'll know it. It is badass.....


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

How bout a twist on a old model. 

A NIGHTHAWK custom 1911.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Definitely. Great choice


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

well drsx, no doubt about that Redhawk bein' a "BadA**" but after touching off a couple rounds in that man killin snub nose you'll put 'er back in the box...ears a'ringin, body gigglin like the Wily Coyote right after he runs face-on into a cliff wall...and vow "now that was really fun, next weekend we'll take 'er out and shoot a couple more rounds, right after this bump on my forehead goes down and my black eye heals up"


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Hahaha, amen.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

BPturkeys you forgot to add your choice.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd love to get my sweaty mitts on an 8 1/2 inch Anaconda.


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

I've always wanted a Colt Python. Wish I would have bought one about 20 years ago....


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Springfield XD40 SubCompact. Really love this little gun.










-DallanC


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

Love my S&W 411


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

CZ 75 SP-01 Shadow Custom.......

Will arrive Fed Ex tomorrow.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Saaweeet, thanks for also posting the pic. How much did it run ya if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

$1200. My only other semi-auto is a Walther .22. I like heavier pistols and the feel of steel more than the composites and have been looking pretty hard. They are very balanced and just feel good. One of my friends turned me onto the CZ's. The craftsmanship is spot on.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I know this isnt a "new" gun, but I have always wanted a Colt Single Action Army in either .45 LC or .357.

There is just something sexy about these guns to me.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Agreed. I would love to have one in .45 LC. That is a piece of art.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Agreed. I would love to have one in .45 LC. That is a piece of art.


The Turnbulls are pretty nice too. I dont know a whole lot about them, but the price better be indicative of quality too :shock:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

yep those are pricey. I have always been a revolver guy. Just getting my first real semi-auto today. I am sure I am going to love it but I would rather look at a revolver any day. Clint poisoned a lot of us that way. Besides...........they are just about as American as something can get.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Clint poisoned a lot of us that way.


I had a chance to buy one of Clint's screen used pistols from Outlaw Josey Wales. That would have been pretty cool.

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Mr Muleskinner said:
> 
> 
> > Clint poisoned a lot of us that way.
> ...


Dallan, please come to my house so I can kick you in the nuts. I cant believe you passed on it! :x

That would have been a really neat firearm to own. BTW- thats one of my all time favorite Westerns


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Dallan, please come to my house so I can kick you in the nuts. I cant believe you passed on it! :x
> 
> That would have been a really neat firearm to own. BTW- thats one of my all time favorite Westerns


I know where there is a screen used stunt pistol for sale right now from Outlaw Josey Wales, I'll pm you the link.

BTW: the most expensive all time movie firearm is Decker's pistol from Blade Runner. It last sold for over $270,000. I would LOVE to own that one.

-DallanC


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I picked up a PX4 in 9mm a few months ago and I absolutely love it. For a full size it's pretty comfortable as a CCW. However I am aiming for a Sig 224 in .40 as a daily carry pistol. I should be getting one in the next couple of months.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Love both those guns MadHunter. I almost purchased the PX4 a few years back. And the Sig is awesome looking.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

How about Holland and Holland's Pfeifer-Zeliska .600 Nitro Express?


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Bax* said:


> How about Holland and Holland's Pfeifer-Zeliska .600 Nitro Express?


Good ****, I wanna see someone shoot that freaking hand cannon... :shock:

Got one of these bad boys for Christmas,
[attachment=0:16yz39ze]1911.jpg[/attachment:16yz39ze]
Magnum Research's Desert Eagle 1911 in .45 ACP
I have to say, it might just be my favorite handgun.

As for guns I've had my eye on, I've wanted a Freedom Arms Model 83 in .454 Casull ever since I shot one. Bad*** and Beautiful at the same time


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Last Man Standing said:


> [quote="Bax*":qs4hg7jx]How about Holland and Holland's Pfeifer-Zeliska .600 Nitro Express?


Good ****, I wanna see someone shoot that freaking hand cannon... :shock:[/quote:qs4hg7jx]

Some good info and vids here:

http://www.vincelewis.net/60magnum.html


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

This guy is apparently shooting a .600 watch it smash his face......


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Doesnt that H&H handgun make you wonder "who in the heck would even own one of those?" I suppose they are for the guy that wants to shoot a water buffalo up close, but good grief that thing is nuts!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Neat but pointless IMO.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I have never been much of a handgun guy but I picked up a Ruger SR9 for Xmass and I have been having a ton of fun shooting it.










I would also love to get Ruger Blackhawk in a .44 mag and also a 1911 someday.

Mark


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

Dan Wesson Valor 1911-best 1911 for $1500 or so. (just got one)

Pre lock Smith&Wesson 629 .44 mags-5 inch full lug classic DX and a 4 inch mountain gun.(own one of each)

HK .45-best combat .45 on the market. (Own)

From personal experience to the original poster-that Ruger Alaskan in .454 is not a very fun gun-nor cheap to shoot. I would highly recommend a .44 mag with a 4-6 inch barrel.

The .454 is best in a much longer barrel and as a primary hunting arm-not a back up or fun pistol IMO.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

timberbuck said:


> From personal experience to the original poster-that Ruger Alaskan in .454 is not a very fun gun-nor cheap to shoot. I would highly recommend a .44 mag with a 4-6 inch barrel.
> 
> The .454 is best in a much longer barrel and as a primary hunting arm-not a back up or fun pistol IMO.


What's not fun about it? I absolutely love shooting .454's. Yeah it's not cheap, but usuallly, the more money the ammo costs, the bigger the boom and the more fun it is to shoot! 

I don't think it would be a wise choice as a back-up either, simply because of size.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm a Remington 5mm mag fan. 5mm mag ballistics rival or better the .17 hmr and the venerable .22 mag.

There was a brief resurgance in 5mm ammo and firearms. Taurus developed a 5mm mag revolver, but as far as I know only a few prototypes were made. I'd loved to have one.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the post and your opinion Timberbuck


----------

